# 45 ACP ammo



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have 5 boxes (500 rounds) of Winchester 45 ACP 230 gr FMJ. $180 OBO. PM if interested. I am in the ST George area.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

$36 per box. Yikes. Considering the exact same box at Cabela's is $48, that's not bad.

But dang, I remember when that stuff was $22 at WalMart.

Crimony.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Sold


----------

